# 5 days in istanbul.



## shana87 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Hi,
i will be travelling to istanbul for 5 days with my husband some point in june.as it is our first time can some please guide us.as in which place ll be good to stay at what can we do in 5 days.and most importantly how much will it cost. we re planning on taking around 1100/- (british pounds) with us that is apart from the hotel bill.ll that be enough for sight seeing a little shopping and some nice meals? note:we dont drink alcohol so cold drinks and stuff ll do.*


----------



## Ali342014 (Apr 29, 2014)

never mind about costs in istanbul, it's very cheap compared to your country. you can find good meals for 10-20 GBP, a bosphorus 2 hour tour for 10-20 GBP, and cheap good quality clothes :thumb:


----------



## nrgs (Apr 30, 2014)

you can stay in besiktas then you can visit Sultanahmet or Eminonu to buy some traditional things.


----------



## tempest306 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yea yea it costs very cheap for you just be careful about jugglers


----------



## dancarthy (Aug 4, 2014)

Istanbul is still cheap, true fact


----------

